# Sci-Fi Channel (UK)



## The Master™ (Oct 10, 2005)

You'll be happy to know that they are showing a season of Brit Sci-Fi starting this Friday from 8pm... With "The Last Train"

For info:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4412
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/search.php?searchid=146109http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4160http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4412&highlight=Last+Train


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 13, 2005)

saw that comming up, but will have to see what they put up, and hope like heck it's not the same thing repeated ad infinitum.


----------



## nixie (Oct 13, 2005)

Remember this one,thanks TM never think to check whats on Sci fi


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 13, 2005)

I am here to enlighten...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like quite a cool series The only thing I've ever managed to see on the SciFi channel is Dune. Scary blue eyes


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 14, 2005)

that ain't british babe


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 15, 2005)

I know but they still showed it


----------

